# Any irish people that have just moved to canada??



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey im looking for any advice from any Irish person that has just recently moved to Canada .. myself and my partner are thinking of moving to canada but have no idea where to start!


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> Hey im looking for any advice from any Irish person that has just recently moved to Canada .. myself and my partner are thinking of moving to canada but have no idea where to start!



What do you do?
We are going in two weeks. You will need a job offer, then state sponsorship, then work permit, then permanent residency. 
It is not as scary as it sounds hahahah.

Dublin Working Abroad Expo for Jobs Abroad & Emigration.

Also, be there hours before it starts.

Saskatoon is one of the best places to go. where we are going. Loads of work there.

If you look at the jobs you will see how many there is and how much they pay.

SaskJobs.ca - Real Careers. Real Life.

Any company who hires you will have to have a labour market opinion in place.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

I worked in insurance for 5 years and my partner is an electrical/automation engineer ... 

we were just going to go for the working holiday visa, this would be for the 12 mnths, yea?.. 

what part are ye going to ? ... exciting times ahead )) 

did ye find it easy to find work/ how did ye go about it ...


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> I worked in insurance for 5 years and my partner is an electrical/automation engineer ...
> 
> we were just going to go for the working holiday visa, this would be for the 12 mnths, yea?..
> 
> ...


We went to the expo and I got interviewed there.

You can go on the IEC working holiday for sure. You have to just keep an eye on when they release them. there was 5500 this year I think, and they were gone so fast. 

Saskatoon would be my advice. Purely on what I know of Canada.

If he is in electrical / automation, he could do great. Better with job offer but with IEC you can get some work. But you dont get any of the benifits or health insurance as far as I know.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Is Saskatoon cheap to live and is it a busy or quiet place .. soo sorry for the questions but we really are at the start !! ... 
So the best thing to do is hit the expos im guessing .. has your partner work lined up ?

What kind of work do you do ? ..


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Im a metal worker. She will get work easy. If you look at sask jobs. there is hundreds of updates per day / week.

It is the new techno / business hub in canada. it is thriving at the moment.

Every where in canada is expensive if you look from the point of view of the money you have now working in ireland. But the wages in canada are very good.

Some things are dirt cheap. Like some places, 42 inch tv, $260 dollars. But a beer can be up to $7.

Petrol is about 80 cent (euro) cheaper there


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats great we will try the expos and keep an eye out, its great to talk to someone with experience anyways !! 

How long did it take ye to get yer paperwork and things sorted ? .... 

Thats what im hoping that even if i dont get insurance work i could try anything else .. once my partner will get work

how much were yer flights ? .. was it the employer that employed you directly ? .. if it was a recruitment agency will they take money out of your wages ?! ... 
i think im done with the questions , i will torment you other wise ..

i really appreciate any advice and am really grateful, it can be a very daunting experience !!


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> Thats great we will try the expos and keep an eye out, its great to talk to someone with experience anyways !!
> 
> How long did it take ye to get yer paperwork and things sorted ? ....
> 
> ...


No Worries. I had to do what you are now doing. Thats what these forums are for.

I got the job on March 3rd this year. So 5 months start to finish. And we gave ourselves about a month to get ready to go. The permanent residency will take another 8 months or so, but we will be working away all the time.

Flights out of shannon cost us 2100 for the two of us. But you can go though the USA for alot cheaper.

We didnt bother with job agencys or immigration lawyers. All a money making scam.

My Advice would be to log on to the saskgov page
Saskatchewan Immigration - Canada

And register and start the process now. If ye get the written job offer in october, the link i sent you, you will have all the paper work done. That was the slowest part for us. And I mean slow hahaha. We are sending our PR tomorrow and its 56 pages. And thats the smallest envelope we have sent hahaha.

But if ye really only want to go for the year then the working holiday is the way to go.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

thank god for these forums ! ... your a star ! 

did your partner find it easy to get a permit to go over / are ye married .. (we're not)

thats true we will get our asses in gear and concentrate on job offer firstly and go frm there .. how much was the work permit ? ! ... 

56 pages , yikes ! ... fingers crossed it will all go well


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> thank god for these forums ! ... your a star !
> 
> did your partner find it easy to get a permit to go over / are ye married .. (we're not)
> 
> ...


Engineering is regulated in Canada so have the job title engineer you need to become licenced. if your looking at sask then look here http://www.apegs.sk.ca/Default.aspx?DN=3,1061,Documents


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

Anxiouscorky!

Good luck with the move. I am going soon, my hubby is already in Alaberta.

There is a brilliant website called kijiji.Ca Its like daft, donedeal, gumtree and freecycle all rolled into one. So far I have used it to find us a house (I have him 4 to check into-he picked the best), a second hand lawnmower, couch. If othing else it will give you an idea of the price of rent, cars, setting up a house etc.

Good luck,
R


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

I think we are along ways for the move ! , but i get very panicy about everything so tryin to sort out everything !! ..
we are going to the work expo in a few weeks so we will have an idea after that too ... theres so much to think of its crazy , that website will be very handy thank u sooo much ! ,,.


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey... My Husband got a job in Edmonton through the Fàs website, interviewed on skype!. There organising the visas for us (we have 2 kids) & paying for his flight & putting him up for a few weeks . We're going to follow after Christmas hopefully. He's a metal worker. We just have to figure out housing for us all & what to bring ! Half a container is being quoted to us as €4,500 !! ... I heard Calgary is more white collar....


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

Anji, best of luck. 

I used kijiji to make a short list of rentals for my hubby to investigate. He got a great house just 6 mintues away from where he now works. 

Again we used kijiji for second hand items for furnishing the house. There is also an IKEA in Edmonton.

Keep and eye on the Real Canadian Superstore for offers, my hubby picked up a 50 inch Plasma TV for$500 last weekend. Like you I was given a quote of €4500 to ship my furniture but if you shop carefully you can pick up new or second hand for less out there. 

Only last night my hubby picked up 2 faux leather futons for $98 each in Walmart. These will do us grand until we can afford better. Mind you I have big dogs who love chillin on the sofa so I may not replace for a few years yet!!

Good luck!


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Anji, that was fab that he was interviewed on skype and sorting everything for ye in fairness ... 
we should really start looking for the work through them things! 
i dont think we will be bringing much with us being honest , id say it would be too costly , things seem reasonably priced so we shall see / get the work and the paperwork sorted now is the biggest !


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hi we came over through a program called SINP and it only took 5 weeks from date of job offer.I agree totally with maca eire about cost of living.wages are much higher than Ireland and our grocery bill here for 6 adults is roughly 400 dollars a week but we have sirloin steak alot and live well.You should look up jobs at saskpower as salary is great.


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, my husband has a preliminary job offer in Reddeer & is hoping to go around Christmas time & for us to follow when school is out for summer. 
Does anyone know what the deal is with schools over there?
Am trying to get all the info before my husband leaves. Thanks for any advise anyone can give!


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

dealdish said:


> hi we came over through a program called SINP and it only took 5 weeks from date of job offer.I agree totally with maca eire about cost of living.wages are much higher than Ireland and our grocery bill here for 6 adults is roughly 400 dollars a week but we have sirloin steak alot and live well.You should look up jobs at saskpower as salary is great.


Thats great ! ,, we will look into it , its so hard at the start but we'll get there hopefully ... the program ye came over on , did this cost ye alot of money ?


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Also im wondering does anhyone know would it be hard for me to get insurance work in canada ...


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Scflanagan, Red Deer is a big enough city about 90 mins from Edmonton we have stopped there quite a few times on the way to Calgary and the Rockies and it seems really nice. We moved here from Ireland 6 months ago and I'm looking into school system for my dd for next year. There is both public and catholic schools here in Edmonton, for both you just pay the annual fee which works out a couple of hundred dollars I think. Catholic schools always reserve a number of places for Catholic students throughout the year, all of the families I have spoken to haven't had a problem getting their children into school. Just remember to bring their baptismal certs with you. Public schools are similar and from what I've seen both offer a great education, the age requirements are different here as well so be sure and check with your chosen school. Hope this helps.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Wanderingmum, did ye find it hard to get visas and paperwork sorted !? ...
Im wondering where to start !


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi we went to an expo in Dublin last year, hubbie met the company and interviewed via Skype then and was offered job. Company applied for an LMO for him which took 8 weeks and he moved over, me and kids followed once I had packed up the house and sorted everything at home. We are here on a 2 year work permit but are in the process of applying for PR. The expos are great you need to chat to the companies directly in my opinion don't bother with the recruitment agencies! There is a lot of work in Alberta at the moment, everywhere I drive past seems to be hiring.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

We are planning on going to an expo the 28th of sept and i think theres another expo in the first week of october so fingers crossed, im in insurance and my partner is an electrical engineer , so hopefully ...
thats good news everywhere you drive there seems to be work ! ...
did you find the move difficult !? ...


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

newfnut said:


> Anji, best of luck.
> 
> I used kijiji to make a short list of rentals for my hubby to investigate. He got a great house just 6 mintues away from where he now works.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info, IKEA - brilliant  Really is starting to look too expensive to ship everything over & to be without it all for so long!. I was looking at that site this evening too looks good, I can pick out stuff for him go look at. Great. 

Wondering how you found the time difference for calling each other etc ?


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi wanderingmum,
Is Edmonton expensive for house rentals? My husband wants to live close to all the amenities & my dad is already in Red Deer so he knows the area, although my husband would be based further north so Edmonton would be fine too. 
Did you bring your house contents with you or was it better to get everything there & just rent a furnished property?
My son is in 5th class here so would be going into the 6th class equivilant and my daughter would be starting Montessori so I don't know if you have any information on those grades?
Did ye fly direct from Ireland ? Were the flights expensive?
Sorry for all the questions but it's good to talk to someone who has already done it!
Thanks a mill


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Edmonton is expensive by Irish standards but the wages here reflect the rent prices you would be looking between $1500 and $2000 for a 3 bedroom house with garage unfurnished in most areas. It's very hard to get a furnished property here it's not really the norm. We shipped all ours as it was included in our relocation with dh's company. If I was paying for it I wouldn't have bothered it was 4 weeks late all our clothes were gone out of it and furniture broken and we only got half of what we claimed off insurance plus we still had to buy all our Electricals as the Irish ones arent much use here! You can pick up loads of furniture cheap here, Ikea and Kijjiji are great and the schools have second hand sales for all the kids stuff every couple of months I was at one yesterday and it was great. My dd is in pre school she just started she is 3 1/2 however I've just been researching catholic schools for her and for kindergarten it's saying they must be 5 on or before March of that year so I'm going to contact the school directly as that would mean she needs 2 years of pre school now and you have to pay for it here as well. The public school website says 4 on or before March so this is a consideration two. I'm not sure about the older grades but friends of ours with kids that age haven't had a problem I think that would be the equivalent of grade 5 or 6 here. Hope this helps feel free to ask any more questions I bombarded people before I came over so I'm happy to pass it on now and help anyone else I can.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Sinp is free


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

At expo please keep in mind that some companies are there because they cannot get local workers in their area due to companies bad reputation.we met first employer at dublin expo and he turned out to be a gangster so be warned


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Dealdish what is sinp?? 
My husband went through a company that came to Ireland & met with their HR dept & another company rep! We checked them out & they have been very helpful & answered all questions along with providing additional information. 
How do you know if a company is kocher or not????


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Wanderigmum, 
Thanks ever so much for the info.
I think Red Deer is a little cheaper so I'll have to do more research. Sorry to hear about your stuff, that must've been dreadful! I don't mind living outside a city but my husband wants us to be close to everything which would probably mean living in an apartment which I don't want. 
What about flights over??? What way did you fly? Were they expensive??


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

We flew with Air Canada direct from Heathrow it was expensive but worth it for the direct flight. Aer lingus are fairly reasonable but you have to go via Chicago, my Dad just came over with Aer Transat direct from Gatwick but they only run May to September I think to Edmonton, check out flights to Calgary as well as they would have more direct options.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh dear now im getting panicy about the expo , that is a ery good quesion how does one know the if they are a ganagster or not ,.... !? ... 
Has anyone found the move emotionally difficult ?! ...
We dont have much family but its my dogs i think i will be heartbroken leaving them :-/


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Wanderingmum,
Thanks for that, I will check out all possibilities & get the best price. I think it will be for me and my 2 kids as my husband will already be there so no point in having additional cost of his flight just to accompany us over! 
What is the weather like there during the summer? I just hate rain!!! The cold you can wrap up from but the rain here is something else & it gets into your bones..... Anything else I can deal with !!!
Are you and your family enjoyin it there??? Do you think life is actually better over there? Sorry stupid question but it's such a big jump ESP with kids......


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

We did the same hubbie came over a month before and me and kids followed him over it worked out much better as he knew his way around then. Summer has been great, they said it was a lot of rain but by Irish standards it was nothing, Mosquitos were a pain in July and Aug but the sunshine made up for it. For us quality of life is definitely better here, there is so much to do with the kids and we go somewhere new every weekend. Everywhere you visit has picnic tables and playgrounds it's really child friendly. You do make sacrifices to be here, I miss home and family and friends a lot but when I see how happy my children are and dh loves his job I know we made the right decision. Canadians are really friendly and polite we have been made feel so welcome and there are loads of expats here so making friends isn't difficult. The first few months were up and down for me feeling homesick and lonely but also enjoying new experiences and culture, some days I was on a high others I missed my family so much. I feel settled now tho, we are going home for a visit at Xmas so it will be interesting to see how we feel then. It's a great country full of great people I haven't done a winter yet but I'm a positive person and I know it will be colder than I can imagine but I still believe its what you make of it, I fully intend to embrace the winter, no point in moaning about it. I know it's nerve racking leaving everything you know and love behind and moving but for us it was definitely the right move I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

Anji*12 said:


> Hey thanks for the info, IKEA - brilliant  Really is starting to look too expensive to ship everything over & to be without it all for so long!. I was looking at that site this evening too looks good, I can pick out stuff for him go look at. Great.
> 
> Wondering how you found the time difference for calling each other etc ?


Hi Anji*12,

its an 8 hour time differance which can take a bit to get used to. What I have done is added a second clock to my laptop desktop so I have Edmonton time on one clock and Irish time on the other. 

We use email mostly. My hubby has a work blackberry so I can email him anytime, he replies when he can. He cant use facebook in work and as he doesn't have broadband at the house yet FB is not an option. BUt if your hubby has a net connection email and Facebook are the way to go. 

Skype is also a option,

Hope this helps,
R


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

I think the hardest for me is leaving my dog ! .. any advice on pets ?!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

if you are considering taking them with you ,do it now as it costs alot more to follow later


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> I think the hardest for me is leaving my dog ! .. any advice on pets ?!


Why leave the dog?

I am bring 3 Newfoundlands-my biggest boy tips the scales at 97 kgs or just over 15 stone. My 3 dogs have to have crates made to order, and I am limited to which planes can take their crates. I am also bringing 2 cats. All in 6000 that includes vaccinations, microchips etc. Not bringing the dogs was NOT an option in my house.

You can bring the dog. A pet passport will take about 2 weeks to arrange.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

newfnut said:


> Why leave the dog?
> 
> I am bring 3 Newfoundlands-my biggest boy tips the scales at 97 kgs or just over 15 stone. My 3 dogs have to have crates made to order, and I am limited to which planes can take their crates. I am also bringing 2 cats. All in 6000 that includes vaccinations, microchips etc. Not bringing the dogs was NOT an option in my house.
> 
> You can bring the dog. A pet passport will take about 2 weeks to arrange.


Im in the UK but my wife returned to Canada for about 12month once. We arranged to get a pet passport so she could take the dog.


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey, some great info here... My hubbie was wondering how much tax he'd be paying ? What are the rates etc ? Thanks


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been looking at different areas to try to rent a house and it seems you need to pay 1800+ to get a nice house. Is this the case ? My husband is going to have a better look around when he goes over but its my main worry... Settling the kids in a decent area. Hubbies job is in the NW which apparently is more expensive. 

And advise on renting or where to & where not to rent ?? 

Anji


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

newfnut said:


> Why leave the dog?
> 
> I am bring 3 Newfoundlands-my biggest boy tips the scales at 97 kgs or just over 15 stone. My 3 dogs have to have crates made to order, and I am limited to which planes can take their crates. I am also bringing 2 cats. All in 6000 that includes vaccinations, microchips etc. Not bringing the dogs was NOT an option in my house.
> 
> You can bring the dog. A pet passport will take about 2 weeks to arrange.


We really dont want to leave the dog but we're not 100% sure on how long we will be there for .. as in we are applying for a wrking holiday visa and go frm there , we mite love it or hate it we just dont know , i suppose we could always send the dog over after ... i have a 3 year old pomeranian .. and she really is part of the family at the mo ... 
Did you have work lined up before you went there ?! ... We would be looking for work you see also !?


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Anji.. you can PM me about the container prices and I'll give you the number of the two we got to give us quotes. The generally only deliver to the nearest railhead, anyone who tells you that they can deliver to you door is either overcharging you or just lying! You have to arrange customs in CA yourself, which is quite easy. Just remember though, that you have the same time to load/unload as here which is 2 hours and the container is 1.5 meters off the ground, they dont' let it down...


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

soon2be said:


> Anji.. you can PM me about the container prices and I'll give you the number of the two we got to give us quotes. The generally only deliver to the nearest railhead, anyone who tells you that they can deliver to you door is either overcharging you or just lying! You have to arrange customs in CA yourself, which is quite easy. Just remember though, that you have the same time to load/unload as here which is 2 hours and the container is 1.5 meters off the ground, they dont' let it down...



Won't let me pm you ?.

Hi

Was quoted €4,500 door to door service. Have been thing of just selling everything & buying again. 

We got 3 quotes in total & that was the cheapest.

Quoted on 600 cubic feet. 

What have you been given ?

Thanks 

Anji


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> We really dont want to leave the dog but we're not 100% sure on how long we will be there for .. as in we are applying for a wrking holiday visa and go frm there , we mite love it or hate it we just dont know , i suppose we could always send the dog over after ... i have a 3 year old pomeranian .. and she really is part of the family at the mo ...
> Did you have work lined up before you went there ?! ... We would be looking for work you see also !?


Hi my hubby had a job before he went. He was head hunted, we were very luck the company even threw in a hefty relocation fee. I will start looking for work once I get out. BTW my hubby is loving Edmonton! He works in construction.

I dont have kids my dogs and cats are the closest I have so if I left them behind I know I would not settle. But that is just me. My dogs are 9,7 and 5. The cats are 8 so rehoming older pets is harder.

As to shipping a Pom, that would actually be quite cheap. A little dog like that can even fly in the cabin at your feet in some planes. My gang are so big only some planes can take them hence the cost of shipping mine. 

We also ran into other issue with the dogs as certain areas limit the number of pets you have and some landlords dont want elephant sized dogs running about the place .

If you can you can leave the dog with family and have her sent out later once you find work. I work in the kenneling business so boarding a dog long term is very expensive it would be easier and cheaper to bring the dog with you.

Is there anyway one of you can go and get work? Then the rest follow on. Just a suggestion I know it may not work for you,
R


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

We got quotes originally from 6k to 9.5k for a 20 foot container. We have had 2 quotes come in at approx. 3,800 and 3,750, which includes the customs documentation clearance in Dublin, ships to Liverpool on Fridays and takes 23 days to reach Montreal and then the railhead in Saskatoon. If you dont get it on that Friday because you're late, then add on another 7 days transit time. Customs clearnace is approx. €110 dollar on other side and trasportation depends on where you live as you will need to hire a flatbed. We have qot a quote for 2 hours outside of Saskatoon for $220.00. We have been very lucky as the company my OH is going to is arranging cars, house etc., but we have 4 kids under 5 so they would have to if they didn't want me to have a total meltdown. I dont know what cubic feet is in a container, but I'm sure you could fit most of what you wanted into it. I know that I'm sure I will have space left in mine when i'm done. Its all about the precision planning I'm told!!  

The original quotes for 6k upwards would have taken 40/60 days to get there and that was not going to be an option for us. The two companies that I got the most decent quotes from (AND they have been fantastic in terms of communications are Kevin from Compass Maratie Ltd (01 8625432) [email protected] and Sheila at Diamond shipping Services Ltd (01 6405000) [email protected]. Just make sure that all your fees on the Irish side are covered in the quotation i.e. BOL, OTHC, ISPS, Pickup and Customs Docs. There's always more to it than meets the eye when you start dealing with these things (I'm becoming an expert on added charges!!!!). Also check to see does your quotation include VAT at 23%.. because sometimes this can come as quite a shock. 

I have some other companies who have come in a bit more expensive, but to be honest I've had to hound them for quotes. One guy actually snapped at me becuase I rang him back after 2 weeks asking if he got anywhere with the quote. Needless to say I told him I wouldn't let him collect my garbage never mind my move our house!

In terms of all the other stuff re moving to SK, I'm a bible of information at the minute, from taxation, car insurance, health cards, schools etc., so if you think that I can help you in any way please let me know..


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

newfnut said:


> Hi my hubby had a job before he went. He was head hunted, we were very luck the company even threw in a hefty relocation fee. I will start looking for work once I get out. BTW my hubby is loving Edmonton! He works in construction.
> 
> I dont have kids my dogs and cats are the closest I have so if I left them behind I know I would not settle. But that is just me. My dogs are 9,7 and 5. The cats are 8 so rehoming older pets is harder.
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting indeed , that i could bring the dog with me on the plane , something i think would be the best i think i wouldnt settle if i didnt have my dog ! , i suppose we could travel after im just not too sure at the moment , everything is up in a heap ! ....
we are going to start going to the work expos in ireland and hopefully we will know alot more by then ... its hard to know will we even get work , i think my fella has a better chance, he has a degree in electrical engineering so maybe its best we concentrate on him going for the job, i dont know !
do you have a qualification ? are you worried about finding work for yourself ?


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Diamond Shipping are very good. I had business dealings with them & they are very professional!


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> That sounds interesting indeed , that i could bring the dog with me on the plane , something i think would be the best i think i wouldnt settle if i didnt have my dog ! , i suppose we could travel after im just not too sure at the moment , everything is up in a heap ! ....
> we are going to start going to the work expos in ireland and hopefully we will know alot more by then ... its hard to know will we even get work , i think my fella has a better chance, he has a degree in electrical engineering so maybe its best we concentrate on him going for the job, i dont know !
> do you have a qualification ? are you worried about finding work for yourself ?


I am not worried about finding work. I have a number of qualifications from BSc to Fetac leve 5 in Business and I have been running my own business for the last 6 years. My problme will be getting something part time as my dogs are used to haveing me at home most days.

As to flying with the dog. Internal flights in the US and Canada little dogs are in the cabin, International flights they are in with the cargo. Sorry if I didnt make that clear!

This is the guy I have been dealing with K International Freight Ltd | Air Freight Services | International Couriers | Sea Freight services | Live Animal services | Export Customs Clearance
Kevin is brilliant. He puts the dogs welfare first. Talk to him he will set you straight! There are only 3 companies here how ship pets, I have met Kevin and he has met my dogs. The dogs loved him!!! Good enough for me


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

You know you can book your dogs in as excess baggage...


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

soon2be said:


> You know you can book your dogs in as excess baggage...


That works if you have standard dogs mine are XL!!! I have to get the crates made to order. 

Also not all planes will take your pet in the cargohold. So booking early is a good idea.

R


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

newfnut said:


> That works if you have standard dogs mine are XL!!! I have to get the crates made to order.
> 
> Also not all planes will take your pet in the cargohold. So booking early is a good idea.
> 
> R


I often wondered about that. Has he given you a price. Our dog is a Lakeland Terrier, so not a problem for us


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

soon2be said:


> I often wondered about that. Has he given you a price. Our dog is a Lakeland Terrier, so not a problem for us


We are going to Edmonton. So getting the dogs there via planes that have room for their xxl crates is a logistical nightmare. We have looking at €800 for crates,, that includes 3 crates made to order. The biggest is 44 inches tall, 35 inches wide and 55 inches long. My boys are quite large.

They fly from Dublin to Frankfurt, over night in Lufthansa's Animal transit lounge with 24 vet staff, then next day to Vancouver is €3300.

We have also arranged for another company to pick up the gang in Vancouver to fly them to Edmonton. The cost is $1700 cds. But that includes an overnight fee as the planes out of Vancouver can only take my gang in pairs due to the size of crates. BUt that is cheaper than driving the 15 hours from Vancouver to Edmonton across the Rockies in late October when you take in van hire, price of gas, hotel bill, and cost of a u-haul big enough for their crates.


My vet charged me €500 for what he needed to to.

So about €6k all in. Which is expensive but I have one quote of €12500 to fly Dublin to Calgery via Air Canada! To get from Calgery to Edmonton we would have had to hire a van and a u-haul to move dogs, cats and crates.

The professionals I have hire will also take care of all the clearances and permits I need to import animals into Canada. 

I was also advised not to fly in the same flights as my dogs as you could get caught up with a error in their paperwork and not give yourself enought time to get through security! 

I would suggest booking with a professional, for the first time any way, as they know what paperwork is needed and they can have it done 5 minutes when it could take me 3 days!

Did you know if their is a body on the plane they wont allow pets on the same flight!

I asked my newf friends who have brought xxl dogs from the US and Canada to Europe for shows, importing and exporting puppies etc and the result was Lufthansa is the best airline when it comes to traveling with pets. They have the dogs off and sorted before you have collected your luggage!

R


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

newfnut said:


> We are going to Edmonton. So getting the dogs there via planes that have room for their xxl crates is a logistical nightmare. We have looking at €800 for crates,, that includes 3 crates made to order. The biggest is 44 inches tall, 35 inches wide and 55 inches long. My boys are quite large.
> 
> They fly from Dublin to Frankfurt, over night in Lufthansa's Animal transit lounge with 24 vet staff, then next day to Vancouver is €3300.
> 
> ...


Wow, that seems like an extraordinary amount of money to ship your dogs. Dont get me wrong, I'm not placing a monetary value on dogs shipment, but everyone along the way is getting their cut out or your predicament. I can contact some people I know who ship horses to USA/Canada on a weekly basis and get you a price. I know that some companies are very unscrupless in saying stuff like "welfare of aminals" to tug at your heart stings. I agree that you have to go for the most humaine way of transporting them, but that seems an excessive amount. I know they are getting great care and that if foremost in most peoples agendas when relocating their animals.


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

soon2be said:


> Wow, that seems like an extraordinary amount of money to ship your dogs. Dont get me wrong, I'm not placing a monetary value on dogs shipment, but everyone along the way is getting their cut out or your predicament. I can contact some people I know who ship horses to USA/Canada on a weekly basis and get you a price. I know that some companies are very unscrupless in saying stuff like "welfare of aminals" to tug at your heart stings. I agree that you have to go for the most humaine way of transporting them, but that seems an excessive amount. I know they are getting great care and that if foremost in most peoples agendas when relocating their animals.


I have booked the flights at this stage, but thanks. I doubt you will get better It is 3 xxl dogs and 2 cats that I am shipping. Like I said its the size of their crates is teh issue. No plane flies directly to Edmonton that can take their crates! 

But thanks,
R


----------



## newfnut (Sep 9, 2012)

newfnut said:


> I have booked the flights at this stage, but thanks. I doubt you will get better It is 3 xxl dogs and 2 cats that I am shipping. Like I said its the size of their crates is teh issue. No plane flies directly to Edmonton that can take their crates!
> 
> But thanks,
> R


I should point out that my dogs are too big for the biggest standard Vari kennel that most planes are geared to take. 

A vari kennel 400, the biggest one avilable, would only be suitable for my SMALLEST dog if she wore it like a vest!!! I would need to cut holes in to a head and paws to come out!!!!

R


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

soon2be said:


> You know you can book your dogs in as excess baggage...


Mmm how does this work ? !!


----------



## Alan D (Sep 2, 2012)

@ anxiouscorky, thanks a million for starting this thread. Alot of info received there. I'm from Cork too. Went to the expo in Dublin back in March. Interviewed with a company when they came to Cork later that week and I got offered a job in mid June. I'll be in Saskatoon working for AllNorth Consultants. 
SINP received my application just before end of July (I purposely delayed sending it by about 3 weeks-had my own reasons). It's been 9 weeks now and I still havn't heard anything back. Fingers crossed I will soon though-I'm really regretting the fact that I delayed sending it as long as I did. 
I'm going over by myself so it's great to have an idea about things before I go. I think the biggest thing for me will be location of accommodation and type of accommodation to go for? Everything else (car, insurance, etc) I should be able to have fall into place. It will sound ridiculous but I don't really know what questions I should be asking, so as I said thanks for starting this thread. 

Alan


----------



## lukescott (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! New to the boards and im trying to gather info to help my girlfriend. Shes 24 and has been here for 6 months already. We're trying to find her some LMO work to bridge until we can sort out a common law visa. 

Shes a fully qualified arts teacher but that sort of work is pretty scarce in ONT. So shes got lots of exp in managerial positions,clarical and several other fields. We have a car so getting around is not an issue. If anyone can help us find something we've over looked that would be great!


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> Mmm how does this work ? !!


See extract from Aer Lingus... you've just got work out the best combintation flight though and do you want to clear customs in US or check straight through... Takes a bit of planning but generally works out fine. Obviously other airlines like Air Canada, BA, and loads more have other alternatives.. its about finding what works for you


Carriage of Animals & Pets
Aer Lingus flights

We do not accept Animals/Pets on shorthaul flights, (Ireland, UK, Europe). This is due to insufficient ventilation in the cargo hold on our shorthaul Airbus fleet.
Animals/Pets can be booked on direct flights between Ireland and New York, Boston, Chicago and Orlando on Aer Lingus flights only. All animals will be transported in the Cargo Hold.
Animals need to be at least 10 weeks old when travelling on an Aer Lingus flight.
At time of booking, Aer Lingus Reservation staff must be informed if you plan to travel with a pet and or animal. Separate procedures apply for passengers travelling with Service Animals (Seeing Eye Dogs).
Animals can be confirmed on Aer Lingus flights at the earliest 30 days prior to travel.
Due to industry reports of serious damage to aircraft as a result of dogs becoming loose in aircraft holds, the following breeds of dogs are not to be carried under any circumstances on any Aer Lingus aircraft.

Akita
Argentino
Fila Brazillero
Mastiff
Pit Bull
Tosa

Travelling from USA:

PET EXPRESS will make the arrangements to ship your pet(s) to Ireland on behalf of Aer Lingus. Contact Pet Express at 1-866-PET-MOVE or visit their website at petexpress.us. Final transit destination for animals/pets transported from North America by Aer Lingus is Dublin.

Please note: animals cannot be shipped from the USA on Fridays or Saturdays.

Travelling from Ireland:

Pets (cats & dogs only) can be booked as excess baggage by contacting Aer Lingus reservations. There is a €160 per flight sector per crate payable at the airport on the day of departure.

If the passenger is not travelling with the animal, or for the carriage of any animal other than household pets, they will be booked as cargo.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Where abouts will you be located?


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

Red Deer Hopefully!!


----------

